# Side Imaging Transducer Mounting



## BigTerp (Feb 17, 2017)

Figured I'd get some more specific responses here instead of the electronics section. Anyway, picked up a Humminbird Helix and am curious as to how well the transducer will work with my setup. I know the outboard can get in the way of the sonar signal and I figured my jet foot wouldn't be in the way like a prop outboard would be. But it looks like it might be a problem. I don't have trim on my motor, so just trimming it up while idling around using the SI won't be an option. Just curious if I need to consider adjusting the mount for the new transducer.

Here is my current transducer that I plan to just swap out for the new SI transducer. Tried to get a picture relative to in line with the bottom of my hull and transducer. You can see my jet foot in the background. You guys think the jet foot is going to interfere?


----------



## handyandy (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't think so give it a shot whats the worst that could happen it doesn't work and you have relocate it.


----------



## handyandy (Feb 17, 2017)

I don't think so give it a shot whats the worst that could happen it doesn't work and you have relocate it.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 17, 2017)

handyandy said:


> I don't think so give it a shot whats the worst that could happen it doesn't work and you have relocate it.



That's the plan. It's going where the current mount is and we'll see how it does. If it does interfere any idea on which way the transducer needs to go to get the signal clear of the foot?


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 17, 2017)

https://www.fishfindermounts.com. I just bought one of these magnetic transducer mounts. Can't speak highly enough of it. Put your transducer wherever the hell you like with no drilling including at the bow or on the side of your boat. Stays on at WOT no problem. The makers are in my town.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 17, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> https://www.fishfindermounts.com. I just bought one of these magnetic transducer mounts. Can't speak highly enough of it. Put your transducer wherever the hell you like with no drilling including at the bow or on the side of your boat. Stays on at WOT no problem. The makers are in my town.



That's pretty slick!!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 17, 2017)

stinkfoot said:


> https://www.fishfindermounts.com. I just bought one of these magnetic transducer mounts. Can't speak highly enough of it. Put your transducer wherever the hell you like with no drilling including at the bow or on the side of your boat. Stays on at WOT no problem. The makers are in my town.



I have been looking for something like this! I've ripped off two transducers in the last 2 years. I wonder if this would help?


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 17, 2017)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> I have been looking for something like this! I've ripped off two transducers in the last 2 years. I wonder if this would help?



I was wondering the same thing. I wonder how well it it kick the magnet loss if the transducer hit a rock? I like that I'd be able to move my transducer up out of the way when not in use like during duck season. Wouldn't have to worry about tearing it up then.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 17, 2017)

OP I think you will have a problem with the side imaging transducer not being clear to see due to the foot. Perhaps you might want to mount a piece of plastic board to the back of the boat & try a position then if you get it wrong you just need to re-drill into the board & not through the back of the boat.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 17, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> OP I think you will have a problem with the side imaging transducer not being clear to see due to the foot. Perhaps you might want to mount a piece of plastic board to the back of the boat & try a position then if you get it wrong you just need to re-drill into the board & not through the back of the boat.



Thanks. I'm going to try it as is and see how it goes. I'm thinking if the foot is in the way the transducer will need to be mounted lower. Sound right? If so, I might go with the magnetic mount stinkfoot posted. That way I can either mount it on the side of the hull so it won't have to be so low, or keep it on the transom and just move it up when not in use. I've been known to hit a rock or two and my boat gets drug over rocks and the river bottom a lot during the summer months. The magnetic mount might keep it from getting destroyed as quickly.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 17, 2017)

Or a removable setup that you take off when you're running shallow or fast - I've seen them made with PVC tubing, a piece of threaded rod & some RAM mounts to make a nice finish. Can't find the link at the moment but when I do I'll post it up.

SI doesn't work at speeds > 6mph anyway but it needs to be the lowest point of the boat, which will never jive with scraping the bottom.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 17, 2017)

onthewater102 said:


> SI doesn't work at speeds > 6mph anyway *but it needs to be the lowest point of the boat, which will never jive with scraping the bottom*.



Right. Which is why I want to ensure I get it setup so I won't destroy it.


----------



## redrum (Feb 17, 2017)

It seems as if the best solution for a jet boat to use SI is to use two transducers. Some of the lowrance units can be setup with one transducer for the right and one for the left. 

I bought the "standard" portable transducer bracket from cabelas. I just raise by transducer up above the boat in the river and lower it down in the lake. I don't hardly use it at speed so it stays up in the river position most of the time.


----------



## archery68 (Feb 17, 2017)

I have a new flat bottom jet and putting new fish finders on tomorrow. I am putting a garmin side imaging in the back and a non side imaging on my trolling motor. I have been told that I might only be able to use the side vu to one side, that will be ok but am hopeful it will work both directions. I did not want to drill holes in my new boat right off the bat plus I will only use them in spring and fall so I want everything removable. I run shallow water in the summer. I have quick attach trolling motor so I want everything else the same. I went with the sea sucker brand transducer bracket. Have read good things about them and they have two huge suction cups. I also hear jets are finicky with mounting location of transducers. This will allow me to play with the location until I find the sweet spot so to speak. I don't think I will use it at speed, just trolling around looking for brush piles, marking them on gps, schooling white bass, that kind of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 17, 2017)

BigTerp said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking for something like this! I've ripped off two transducers in the last 2 years. I wonder if this would help?
> ...



I take mine off while driving to avoid any rocks nailing the transducer. Grounded my boat a few times with the transducer level with bottom of boat with zero damage it just kicks up slightly. First two pics are what happened after I took it out of the box and let the two sides meet each other(before reading the instructions...)



These magnets are really freaking powerful! A bit pricey but it allows me to use the same finder/transducer on 5 different floaty things.... Also works on wood and fibreglass.


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 18, 2017)

Stinkvthat mont is awesome!!

To the OP, I have been using side scan for years. Humminbird and Lowrance. Worst case is you will notice the distance doesn't go as far on the left side. I doubt it will affect you though. I had sidescan in an aluminum boat and by the look of
It you'd think that it would have completely blocked the left beam, but it didn't. I had to trim up some but the signal still got to the target and back.

As far as the two transducers go, that is a good idea. What you can do is get a Humminbird transducer splitter cable, and a cheap little 2d sonar ducer. That way you cAn mount the 2d sonar ducer lower for on plane readings and keep the $200+ HDSI ducer up and out of harms way.


----------



## rotus623 (Feb 18, 2017)

His is my buds seapro and the left beam read just a bit less in distance. He could still trim the motor up more to get even better distance. 




This is my boat with the huge lss-2 ducer. Didn't even have to trim out this far to get total distance .





And here's what I would do if I were you. The two ducer setup, with splitter. Irony is that the sidescan ducer should be lower in theory like
I have it mounted, but not completely necessary.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 20, 2017)

Forgot that the 2 transducer mounting was an option - that's the way to go if you're using a bottom scraper for sure.


----------



## 97Aero (Feb 20, 2017)

Terp- your current setup looks like mine and have had no issues with my HB Sidescan. I find it fairly useless in the Potomac but use it at Raystown quite a bit. Potomac is pretty hard on transducers. Just replaced mine last fall.


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 21, 2017)

97Aero said:


> Terp- your current setup looks like mine and have had no issues with my HB Sidescan. I find it fairly useless in the Potomac but use it at Raystown quite a bit. Potomac is pretty hard on transducers. Just replaced mine last fall.



Thanks man. 

Yeah, I notice my current transducer is usually kicked up when I trailer the boat after a day of fishing. I figure it might be useful for finding upcoming ledges, holes, rocks, etc. as I float down the river fishing. But I'm really excited to use it to help find some holes for catfishing. Had it out on Saturday just messing with it and the technology is very cool!!


----------



## stinkfoot (Feb 24, 2017)

Drifted by a sunken barge on the Fraser river today. My Lowrance Elite 3x-DSI picked up every detail of the sunken parts. Pretty impressed as I haven't really seen much more than wavy lines up till now. Can't post mp4's on this board but I can link to my Facebook videos. Sorry they are sideways. My son took 'em. Can't seem to rotate them.https://goo.gl/photos/ZdCsTwjhUuGSFS1XAhttps://goo.gl/photos/uUaFbaEN42fcA14s8


----------



## BigTerp (Mar 7, 2017)

Transducer placement worked well. I have it on the port side of my transom as far from the jet foot as I could get it without having a rib/chine be in the way. Just a bit of surface interference from the jet foot that shows up on the right side of the SI image, which isn't a problem. Reads the bottom great.


----------

